# Device Manager Problem.



## chucks21 (Feb 5, 2012)

hello everyone. im having problem on my system and i dont know what to do. is there anybody that can help me?

my problem is.
when i use skype. the skype detect my mic, but when i use skype and try to play with my friends online my mic wont work. i need to alt tab just to say something and for them to hear me. i already checked my sound setting it is set to do nothing.

now i open my device manager and i see 2 yellow under other devices. can someone help me? the yellow one is PCI simple communication controller and unkown device. 

here is the screenshot : http://i43.tinypic.com/10pc3h4.png


and please correct me if im in a wrong section. 

Thank you and godspeed !


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try going to the computer makers support site for your model and download and install the chipset driver


----------



## chucks21 (Feb 5, 2012)

hello joeten. Thank for the reply. what chipset driver should i download? im using Asus motherboard


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

whats the model number of the motherboard?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you have the m/board setup disk

run setup from it


----------



## chucks21 (Feb 5, 2012)

oscer1 said:


> whats the model number of the motherboard?


im using Asus P7H55 LX motherboard.



dai said:


> if you have the m/board setup disk
> 
> run setup from it


i cant find my Motherboard disk.  i lost it


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

is this your motherboard if so try the drivers here ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download P7H55-M LX


----------



## chucks21 (Feb 5, 2012)

oscer1 said:


> is this your motherboard if so try the drivers here ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download P7H55-M LX



Thank you. what should i download here?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

did you try the chipset driver? list the hardware id for the ones with errors next to them.


----------



## chucks21 (Feb 5, 2012)

so i will download the Intel(R) Chipset Software Installation Utility V9.1.1.1025 for 32/64bit Windows XP & Windows Vista & Windows 7.(WHQL)? and install it?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

yep try that and post the hardware id's that have a mark next to them.

To open "Device Manager", right click on "My Computer" (Computer in Vista/Win7) select Properties, On the Hardware tab Select Device Manager, if you see any yellow question marks, right click on the device and select properties, on the Details tab select Hardware IDs copy the PCI/VEN and DEV numbers


----------



## chucks21 (Feb 5, 2012)

oscer1 said:


> yep try that and post the hardware id's that have a mark next to them.
> 
> To open "Device Manager", right click on "My Computer" (Computer in Vista/Win7) select Properties, On the Hardware tab Select Device Manager, if you see any yellow question marks, right click on the device and select properties, on the Details tab select Hardware IDs copy the PCI/VEN and DEV numbers


i already installed the chipset that u've said.. and still there is a yellow mark on my device manager..

The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)

To find a driver for this device, click Update Driver.


PCI simple Communication controller

Device type: other devices

manufacturer: unkown

location: PCI bus 0, device 22, function 0

please advice


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

oscer1 said:


> To open "Device Manager", right click on "My Computer" (Computer in Vista/Win7) select Properties, On the Hardware tab Select Device Manager, if you see any yellow question marks, right click on the device and select properties, on the Details tab select Hardware IDs copy the PCI/VEN and DEV numbers


do you have a dialup modem in your pc?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yup that would be my guess good call


----------



## chucks21 (Feb 5, 2012)

i have a DSL model not a dial up and the device manager thingy here is a screenshot please look at the Screenshot. Thank you oscer1 and joeten for helping me out,

http://i42.tinypic.com/20r4g9w.png


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

on that same page bring down the drop down arrow and choose hardware id's and copy and paste in next post


----------



## chucks21 (Feb 5, 2012)

oscer1 said:


> on that same page bring down the drop down arrow and choose hardware id's and copy and paste in next post


i got it. here

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B64&SUBSYS_83831043&REV_06
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B64&SUBSYS_83831043
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B64&CC_078000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_3B64&CC_0780


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

under utilities in the above link their should be this, download it and install.
Intel Management Engine Interface V6.0.0.1179


----------



## chucks21 (Feb 5, 2012)

oscer1 said:


> under utilities in the above link their should be this, download it and install.
> Intel Management Engine Interface V6.0.0.1179


Thank you oscer1 the PCI communication controller is fixed , what about the unknown device that mark as yellow at my device manager?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

Unknown Device Identifier - Freeware Download


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

if you can't figure it out from the identifier copy and paste what it says here.


----------

